# Digital Gauges. Let me see them!



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

I've see a few pics over the years of some innovative placement of Digital Gauges as well as switches and other forms of management. Now, I'm interested in bags so I'd like to see more! Especially Accuair e-level stuff. Examples of what I am looking for: 

this: 










and this: 










I'd also like to know how you made it work. Thanks!!


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

my setup


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

autopilot


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

oh, thats clever!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I think analog gauges are a better way to go, I've been told analog is more accurate than digital


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i hated analog gauges. i went to a digital gauge about a month after i first did my setup. then got tired of it all and went full digital with height sensors. now i can just choose a preset and it compensates for weight/passengers with no guess work. probably the best thing I have bought for the car


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> I think analog gauges are a better way to go, I've been told analog is more accurate than digital


thanks for the info, mike. 



spitfire481 said:


> i hated analog gauges. i went to a digital gauge about a month after i first did my setup. then got tired of it all and went full digital with height sensors. now i can just choose a preset and it compensates for weight/passengers with no guess work. probably the best thing I have bought for the car


thank you, joe. do you happen to have any pictures? im sure you have something interesting going on as your universal disconnect for your ecu is intricate as faaaaaak. im pming you by the way.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd like analog gauges if I could find one with illuminated needles so I can see it at night. Hated my viair needle gauges.


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

harley06 said:


> I'd like analog gauges if I could find one with illuminated needles so I can see it at night. Hated my viair needle gauges.


i think that would be really cool. if they made analog gauges that were a color match to our blue/white & red cluster, id go analog. 

the only reason why im trying to see stuff "hidden" or placed clever is because i want it all to look like it could have came that way from the factory. real discreet and intricately placed utilitarian and conveniently.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Where the ashtray used to be.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

static.20v said:


> i think that would be really cool. if they made analog gauges that were a color match to our blue/white & red cluster, id go analog.


The bulbs in the Easy Street analog gauges are replaceable. It's just a 194 bulb, you could make it match really easily with 42DD LED's.


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> The bulbs in the Easy Street analog gauges are replaceable. It's just a 194 bulb, you could make it match really easily with 42DD LED's.


have you tried it? pics? i tried that with a boost gauge but it didnt produce the results in which i was after. 

anymore clever **** anyone?


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I dont know why it wouldnt work... all you need to do is get the "perfect match" led's for what ever color you have and you plug it into the gauge. it's exactly the same process as changing a bulb in a boost gauge. it really doesnt get any more straight forward and i dont think pictures would do any good. 

I dont know what "effect" you are going for, but as long as you get the real perfect match bulbs that will be as close as it gets to matching the stock gauges. I use them and it truly is a perfect match.


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

1lojet1281 said:


> I dont know why it wouldnt work... all you need to do is get the "perfect match" led's for what ever color you have and you plug it into the gauge. it's exactly the same process as changing a bulb in a boost gauge. it really doesnt get any more straight forward and i dont think pictures would do any good.
> 
> I dont know what "effect" you are going for, but as long as you get the real perfect match bulbs that will be as close as it gets to matching the stock gauges. I use them and it truly is a perfect match.


okay. so ill go post a thread for analog gauges. :screwy: im looking for digital setups. i dont know how hard that is to comprehend.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You asked for pictures of digital and other forms of management. I was telling you that you can get the easystreet gauges to match the OEM lighting in your car because the bulb is replaceable. I don't have pictures, but just imagine a dual needle gauge lighting up identically to your gauge cluster.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Mike Gilbert used his back up camera to full potential 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/technicaldirector/3837062459/sizes/l/in/set-72157613287857711/


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

static.20v said:


> i think that would be really cool. if they made analog gauges that were a color match to our blue/white & red cluster, id go analog.


Just buy blue leds (almost perfect match) and install the gauges in a dual steering column pod. Done. :thumbup:



static.20v said:


> okay. so ill go post a thread for analog gauges. :screwy: im looking for digital setups. i dont know how hard that is to comprehend.


That is true, but you conversed with people above on the subject of analog gauges, so don't get butt hurt when others chime in to give you more info. I doubt it's going to ruin your day if a few people type a sentence in here giving you info on analog gauges. Hell you may even learn something and decide digital isn't for you like I did after reading through a thread much like this (and I'm glad I did, analog is wayyyyy better imo).


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

this thread is awesome.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Heres mine in my A3 :laugh:


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

N8KOW said:


> Heres mine in my A3 :laugh:




I KNEED!


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

static.20v said:


> I KNEED!


What do you need?


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

N8KOW said:


> What do you need?


lol seriously? :facepalm:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


fo sho


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

static.20v said:


> lol seriously? :facepalm:


Yeh man, I'm from the UK, cut me some slack :laugh::wave:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

FBI digital gauge in air vent :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

I have mine where the ashtray is in my MK4. I cut up the bottom of the ashtray so you can still close the lid. Was quick and easy. It's not blended in in anyway though.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Dakota digital mounted in my trunk with a video feed into my OEM MMI screen.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Only thing that sucks is it has to be adjusted from the trunk I would assume???


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

N8KOW said:


> Yeh man, I'm from the UK, cut me some slack :laugh::wave:







95jetta17 said:


> FBI digital gauge in air vent :thumbup:


slick!



1.8freee said:


> I have mine where the ashtray is in my MK4. I cut up the bottom of the ashtray so you can still close the lid. Was quick and easy. It's not blended in in anyway though.


pics, plz.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Only thing that sucks is it has to be adjusted from the trunk I would assume???


:sly:

What do you mean? My switchbox is in my center console. The gauge is the only part in the trunk- it's not an auto-rideheight setup. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

ohhhhh i thought the dakota was a setup like the others with the switches built in to in. Sorry. Sick setup while keepin the oem look.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

dakota digital makes digital controllers(which have an gauge) and just digital gauges, the actual gauge is the one chris IY posted above


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

how much are these Dakota Gauges?? and easy to install too??

EDIT: i have found the site.. thanks guys... its awesome..


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> Dakota digital mounted in my trunk with a video feed into my OEM MMI screen.


 Baller as ****! This one wins :thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

that is unbelievably awesome.


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

molded in where the heater controls use to be
from this


to this


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ how do yo control your climate control now..?? lol


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I love my DD Odessy 2!!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

RPF1 said:


> ^^ how do yo control your climate control now..?? lol


i believe its in the glovebox now:thumbup:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

95jetta17 said:


>


anyone know how the FBI gauge works, i play with the four buttons but they dont seem to do anything


----------



## bbaction (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.rollpans.com/install_guides.asp
scroll to a third from the bottom there is an installation/setup guide


----------



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I love my DD Odessy 2!!


Where do i get the dakota digital mkv vent pod??


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

My setup thanks to Misha(rat4life)


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

BradenE said:


>


why do you have 2 controllers?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

Because the airlift controller works like garbageass so I just use it as a gauge


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

makes sense


----------

